# Werkstattempfehlung Bonn



## Zwergenwerfer (3. Januar 2009)

Tach auch. Ich brauch mal ne Werkstattempfehlung für Bonn, am besten Beuel, da ich zu schissig und wohl auch zu untalentiert zum Selberschrauben bin.

Die Problemstellung: Meine Reba SL U-Turn 85-115mm kommt nach dem Einfedern nicht mehr ganz raus (bleibt so 1-2mm stecken) und ich denke da muss mal was ÖL rein bzw. das gesamte Öl nach über einem Jahr auch mal gewechselt werden. In diesem Zuge wäre es schön, wenn auch mal über den Dämpfer drüber geguckt würde. Abschließend wäre ne Inspektion ganz gut. Man will ja auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Gibt es eine Werkstatt in Bonn, Beuel, die sich mit Federgabeln und Dämpfern auskennt bzw. die Empfehlenswert ist, oder kann/macht das mittlerweile jeder Zweiradfachbetrieb.

Vielen Dank im Voraus an alle Technikcracks


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Januar 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Tach auch. Ich brauch mal ne Werkstattempfehlung für Bonn, am besten Beuel, da ich zu schissig und wohl auch zu untalentiert zum Selberschrauben bin.
> 
> Die Problemstellung: Meine Reba SL U-Turn 85-115mm kommt nach dem Einfedern nicht mehr ganz raus (bleibt so 1-2mm stecken) und ich denke da muss mal was ÖL rein bzw. das gesamte Öl nach über einem Jahr auch mal gewechselt werden. In diesem Zuge wäre es schön, wenn auch mal über den Dämpfer drüber geguckt würde. Abschließend wäre ne Inspektion ganz gut. Man will ja auf Nummer sicher gehen.
> 
> ...




Bei mir ist das mit der Revelation Air U-Turn genauso gewesen. Habe einfach mal komplett oben und unten Luft abgelassen, langsam mit der Hand mehrmals voll eingefedert, wieder Druck- und Zugstufe eingestellt- und siehe da, der volle Federweg steht zur Verfügung

Ich persönlich (z.B. wenn Du außerhalb der Garantie/Gewährleistung bist oder drauf sch++++t) lasse keinen ofiziellen Service machen, bei den Abzockerpreisen wird so lange gefahren, bis der Dämpfer/Gabel aufgibt, und das habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt, außer bei einem Fox Dämpfer innerhalb der Garantiezeit (nach 3 Monaten defekt).

Bei meinen Magura Gabeln braucht man ab und zu nur etwas Öl nachfüllen, was sehr leicht von der Hand geht, und das wars

Wie gesagt, ich möchte Dich nicht von einem Service abhalten, meiner Meinung nach sind die preislich etwas daneben, z.B. Fox Dämpfer Grundservice mindestens 95,- Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (3. Januar 2009)

Vom Prinzip her stimme ich Boris zu, das hilft dir aber evtl. nicht weiter.

Wenn du es doch lieber machen lassen willst empfehle ich dir die Gabel (das Bike) entweder zum Michael

Bike & Run 
Luisenstr 29
53721 Siegburg
www.bikeandrun.net

oder zum Jörn

Natürlich Rad
Annabergerstr. 237
53175 Bonn
www.natuerlichrad.de

zu bringen ...


----------



## tobi.ass (3. Januar 2009)

Sport Fahrrad Hübel in Beuel Oberkassel
Königswinterer Straße 491
53227 Bonn
tel: 0228-442424

der Arnd kennt sich gut mit RockShox Gabeln aus! Super kompetent zügige Reparaturen. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Greetz Tobi


----------



## supasini (4. Januar 2009)

RS lässt sich aber auch ganz gut selber warten.
such dir jemanden, der das schon mal gemacht hat.
mach's dann unter Aufsicht selber (nicht: dem anderen zugucken - so lernst du's nicht!)
macht spass und bildet


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2009)

Balu. schrieb:


> Bike & Run
> Luisenstr 29
> 53721 Siegburg
> www.bikeandrun.net



Ist ne klasse Empfehlung


----------



## Bestuß (4. Januar 2009)

Splash schrieb:


> Ist ne klasse Empfehlung


Auch denen unterlaufen Fehler. Habe nun schon 2 mal erlebt das nach einer Inspektion die Schaltung nicht einwandfrei lief!


----------



## Izual (4. Januar 2009)

tobi.ass schrieb:


> Sport Fahrrad Hübel in Beuel Oberkassel
> Königswinterer Straße 491
> 53227 Bonn
> tel: 0228-442424
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!
Ich habe dort sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (4. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Empfehlungen. Was das selber Schrauben angeht, lass ich mich gerne Fortbilden. Vieleicht gibbet ja mal wieder Schraub&Grill wozu ich mich dann selber einlade ;-) aber kulinarisches beisteuern kann. Noch koch ich nämlich besser, als das ich schraub.

@Izual: Ich geh doch richtig davon aus, dass das der Laden beim Polizeipräsidium ist Gelle?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (4. Januar 2009)

Ja genau das ist der.


----------



## Löwe73 (5. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Mit Hübel habe ich ein Problem. Ich hatte das Problem bei meiner REBA. Da sackte meine Gabel trotz Poplock zu weit ein. Ich habe mehrfach bei Hübel nachgefragt. Man sagte mir, dass ich mein Rad dort abgeben soll. Die Gabel müßte dan wohl eingeschickt werden. Man überprüfte es auch nicht sofort.
Obwohl ich dort schon mehrfacher Kunde war und ich geäüßert hatte, dass ich woanders ein neues Rad erworben hatte, begleitet man mich freundlich aber bestimmt zur Tür und äußerte durch " die Blume ", dass ich nicht viel kaufen würde aber immer viele Fragen hätte. Dies würde die Mitarbeiter aufhalten.
Seitdem war ich nicht mehr dort. Ersatzteile kaufe ich entweder online, bei H&S oder schraube selber.
Wenn ich was einbauen lassen möchte fahre ich zu 

Dr. Cycle & Mrs. Bike nach Bad Honnef, Luisenstr.,beim Krankenhaus Innenstadt.

Da war ich auch schon ein paar Mal Kunde. Auch wegen meiner Gabel war ich da. Der italienische Mechaniker prüfte meine Gabel vor Ort, fragte mich wann die eingebaut wurde, ob ich schon mal einen Ölwechsel gemacht habe und meinte, dass die Negativkammer zu wenig Luft hätte und das Öl alt und aufgeschäumt wäre. Deswegen das Einsacken.
Die Gabel blieb da, der Service wurde vor Ort durhgeführt und zufrieden fuhr ich nach Hause.

Bei größeren Arbeiten, wie mein Rahmenumbau und Inspektionen fahre ich zu Dr. Cycle. Guter Service, Gute Preise und schneller Termine und Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (5. Januar 2009)

Löwe73 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Mit Hübel habe ich ein Problem. Ich hatte das Problem bei meiner REBA. Da sackte meine Gabel trotz Poplock zu weit ein. Ich habe mehrfach bei Hübel nachgefragt. Man sagte mir, dass ich mein Rad dort abgeben soll. Die Gabel müßte dan wohl eingeschickt werden. Man überprüfte es auch nicht sofort.
> Obwohl ich dort schon mehrfacher Kunde war und ich geäüßert hatte, dass ich woanders ein neues Rad erworben hatte, begleitet man mich freundlich aber bestimmt zur Tür und äußerte durch " die Blume ", dass ich nicht viel kaufen würde aber immer viele Fragen hätte. Dies würde die Mitarbeiter aufhalten.
> ...



Hallo,
dieser shop "Dr. Cycle & Mrs. Bike" und dieser italienische Mechaniker - waren die nicht schon mal mit der "Fahrradgalerie" aktiv ? Dann bemühe mal die Suchfunktion, gibt da tolle Bemerkungen zur Fahrradgalerie !!!
VG
Mc Wade


----------



## Ich bins! (6. Januar 2009)

zu dem mr. cycle gehe ich auch, wenn ich nicht mehr weiter komme,
sowie zur Gabel-Wartung. ( Marzocchi)


----------



## MartinFarrent (6. Januar 2009)

tobi.ass schrieb:


> Sport Fahrrad Hübel in Beuel Oberkassel
> Königswinterer Straße 491
> 53227 Bonn
> tel: 0228-442424


 
Erste Sahne. 

Ich habe dort nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (6. Januar 2009)

Danke, dann werd ich da mal die Tage hindackeln. War sonst immer beim Radladen Hoenig hier in Beuel, die sind auch super, aber ich weiß halt nicht, ob die als eher normal orientierte Werkstatt auf Federgabeln und Dämpfersysteme spezialisiert sind.


----------



## Löwe73 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi.

Der Eindruck dieser Beiträge über die Fahrradgalerie und Salvatore, so heißt der Italiener bei Dr. Cycle, sind durchweg positiv. Diesen Eindruck habe ich von Anfang an gehabt, er bewirkt keine Wunder aber der Umgang zwischen dem " ach so tollen " Hübel und seinen Coolen " Mitarbeitern und dem " netten Italiener " finde ich ziemlich groß.

Von einem renomierten Laden mit so hochwertigen Rädern erwarte ich auch so einen direkten Service und Diagose, wenn es möglich ist diesen auch zu bieten.

Hübel wird mich nicht mehr wieder sehen.

Entweder kaufe ich beim Basislager ( da habe ich mein SL Road her ) oder bei H&S ( schließlich weiß ich was ich haben will ) und wenn ich was richten lassen muß, dann entweder selber oder bei Dr. Cycle.

Gruß Löwe


----------



## MTBKäfer (9. Januar 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Danke, dann werd ich da mal die Tage hindackeln. War sonst immer beim Radladen Hoenig hier in Beuel, die sind auch super, aber ich weiß halt nicht, ob die als eher normal orientierte Werkstatt auf Federgabeln und Dämpfersysteme spezialisiert sind.


 
Den Radladen Hoenig kann ich auch nur empfehlen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (12. Februar 2009)

in siegburg ist noch einer
der eigentlich soweit alles macht mit trekking , mtb 

autoteile müller
kleiberg 25
53721 siegburg

02241 50500


----------



## Bonntherize (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo! Was empfehlt Ihr denn für ne Werkstatt bei ner stinknormalen Inspektion? Ich hab Fox-Teile am Rad...
Danke für Tipps!


----------



## Loriot76 (18. Juni 2009)

Da Fox nun nicht allzu selten ist, werden die vorgenannten Werkstätten da sicher weiter helfen können. 
Kann ansonsten noch den Laden "Dirt Metals" in der Kaiserstraße 122 in Siegburg empfehlen. Sehr schnell und fachkundig und hat sich insbesondere auf MTB, Freerider u.ä. spezialisiert!


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo Oli,
die Fox Teile werden separat von Toxoholic gewartet. Dort schicken die meisten Händler ihre Sachen ein. Sind leider schw....teuer, Gabelservice ca. 90-110euronen...

Wäre ein Grund, auf Magura umzusteigen 

Ansonsten ist in Siegburg noch Bike & Run, die wurden aber ja oben schon genannt.

Was muß denn gemacht werden? Die meisten Sachen kannst du doch selber machen. Öl, Kette prüfen, Bremsbeläge, Schrauben, etc. 

In den üblichen Bikezeitungen (s. online) sind oft Frühjahrspflegetipps; wenn du danach vorgehst, hast du eigentlich alles am Rad fix gemacht.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Bonntherize (18. Juni 2009)

naja, es geht halt hauptsächlich um die dämpfer. und um das zentrieren meines hinterrads. da is schon n schönes ei drin... 

und auf schaltung einstellen hab ich schlicht keinen bock...


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (18. Juni 2009)

Für zentrieren und Schaltung geh zum Radladen Hoenig. Der Service ist super, auch wenn die Jungs mal "******** bauen". Bei berechtigten Beanstandungen  - die sehr selten sind - wird sofort und ohne Nachforderungen nachgebessert. FInde, daran erkennt man wirklich gute Läden.
Mit Tipps und Tricks geizen die auch nicht. Man hat nicht das Gefühl, die wollen unbedingt verkaufen, sondern in erster Linie Service bieten. Die Ersatzteilpreise liegen zwar was über den Bike Schnäppchen, aber dafür weiss ich, dass es fachkundig gemacht ist.


----------



## Bonntherize (19. Juni 2009)

Danake für die Tipps. Dann geh ich mal zum Hoenig. Ist auch näher als die Siegburger Läden...


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (15. September 2012)

Den Fred mal aus der Versenkung gekramt, um ein Beispiel zu geben, wie man es nicht nicht macht.

Anfang August brachte ich mein Rad zur Fa. Hübel in Bonn Ramersdorf, weil mir diese als kompetent in Sachen MTB und insbes. MTB mit Fox Komponenten empfohlen wurden.

Das Tretlager knackt, was mich beim Bergauffahren tierisch nervt, und auch sonst war mal ein Service fällig. Ich wies ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass, wenn etwas an der Kurbel getauscht werden müsse, ich aus optischen Gründen gerne die XT oder XTR Variante v. Shimano hätte, mir aber nicht sicher war, ob es die neue XTR in dreifach gibt. Man wollte dies prüfen, ggf. berücksichtigen und mich anrufen.

Man sagte mir ebenso, dass der Service ungefähr ne Woche dauert, angesichts vieler Aufträge.

Nach einer Woche bekam ich einen Anruf, dass die Bremse zum Service müsste, weil der Kolbenrückholmechanismus defekt sei. Auf meine Frage, wie lange das dauert und was das koste bekam ich die Antwort, dass es max. anderthalb Wochen dauert und ca. 80 Euro kostet. Ich war nicht begeistert, aber gut.

Letztlich bekam ich mein Bike nach über vier Wochen!  zurück. Angeblich, weil der Servicepartner mit der Bremse so lange gebraucht hätte.

Das erste was ich feststellte, man hatte entgegen der Beauftragung nur das mittlere Kettenblatt getauscht.

Das zweite: der Bremsenservice kostete 120 statt 80 Euro.

Die Gabel hat am Gabelöl nicht mal gerochen. Ebenso wurde der Dämpfer wohl nicht mal angefasst.

Zu Hause angekommen, musste ich weiter feststellen, dass gewisse Schaltkombinationen nicht gingen (v. mittel-groß auf groß-groß im belasteten Zustand). Also wieder hin und es wurde festgestellt, dass entweder die Kette zu kurz gewählt wurde oder die Kassette (34er) zu groß ist, obwohl Original auch eine 34er Kassette verbaut ist.
Man probierte es mit einer 32er Kassette und es klappte. An dieser Stelle muss ich den wohl einzig fähigen Mechaniker dort erwähnen, der mir beide Optionen offen ließ und sich sofort um mein Problem kümmerte.

Auf meine bescheidene Frage, ob man angesichts der langen Zeit und Probleme nicht was an der Rechnung machen könne: Betretenes Schweigen.

Wegen der weiteren Probleme wollte man sich vielmehr  nach Rücksprache mit dem Mechaniker mit mir in Verbindung setzen. Es passierte freilich nichts. 

Zu Beginn der ersten Tour tags darauf bemerkte ich dann ein Schleifen, wie ich es bisher von der Bremse nicht kannte. Also Hinterrad raus, Beläge raus und siehe da: Die Feder, die die Beläge hält, war total verbogen und im Bremsbelag fehlte eine Ecke.

Das Specialized eigene Brain Rädchen zur Einstellung des Hinterbaus ließ sich ebenfalls nicht mehr drehen, weil irgend so ein Spezialist die Bremsleitung genau über die Einstellschraube gelegt hat. 

Also erstmal ne schön halbe Stunde im Wald selber geschraubt.

Achja, das Tretlager knackt immer noch genau so laut wie vorher.

Fazit: Der Service hat ewig lange gedauert und wurde weder absprachegemäß noch fachgerecht ausgeführt.

Absprachen wurden nicht eingehalten.

Das Problemmanagement der Fa. Hübel lässt, abgesehen von dem einen Mechaniker, stark zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## colt73 (19. September 2012)

ich war auch nicht endlos begeistert, als ich mein remedy zum service und zum tausch auf xt bremsanlage bei hübel hatte. da gab es ähnliche probleme. ich glaube, es ist stark davon abhängig an wen man gerät. 
zb war ich kurz danach mal da, um eine springende kette untersuchen zu lassen (abends vor einer tour und kurz vor ladenschluss). da hat mir ein mechaniker direkt ein neues mittleres kettenblatt montiert und ich brauchte nur das material zahlen - noch aus kulanz wegen der bremse. 

die frage ist ja auch, wo brauch man sich keine sorgen machen, wo klappts 100%ig? bei 2rad feld war ich auch schon mal mit dem bike und auch da hat nicht alles reibungslos geklappt. 
welche werkstatt kann noch mit mtb service expertise aufwarten? h&s, velocity? gibts wirklich gute alternativen?


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (19. September 2012)

Feld xxl ist außer Wertung. Die sind so schlecht, da geht nichts drüber.

Und Zu Hübel: Man kann ja Mist bauen, aber dazu stehen sollte man und ggf. dem Kunden auch was entgegen kommen und sich an Absprachen halten. Aber selbst auf mehrfaches Reklamieren und nach Zusage, die Sache  zunächst intern zu klären, kam nichts. Das ist es, was mich ärgert und was ich auch vom Fachhandel so nicht erwarte, wenn die sich Service so dermaßen groß auf die Brust schreiben.

Radladen Hoenig in Beuel ist mein Favorit und bisher auch noch nie Probleme gehabt, egal wann, egal was. Frag mich allen Ernstes, warum ich denen das mit dem MTB nicht zugetraut hab.

In Zukunft nur noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. September 2012)

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit natürlich Rad in Friesdorf gemacht! Der Chef ist selber Biker und das Rad haben sie gut fit gemacht


----------



## MTB-Hölli (16. November 2012)

hätte  da noch die fa. h&S Aka radon


----------



## Tomax77 (5. Februar 2013)

Krame den Fred auch nochmal aus der Versenkung. 

Kann jemand mir eine Werkstatt im Bonner Raum empfehlen, die auch was von Laufradservice(-bau) versteht? Konkret hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit Nachzentrieren u. Speichenspannung messen in einer Werkstatt der Umgebung gemacht?

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## zett78 (5. Februar 2013)

http://www.natürlichrad.de/

Den Chef habe ich mal auf nen Tour im 7GB kennengelernt. 
Zentriert auch LR nach.


----------



## Tomax77 (5. Februar 2013)

@zett78: Können die auch die Speichenspannung messen, da mein Laufrad total verzogen ist?


----------



## zett78 (5. Februar 2013)

Tomax77 schrieb:


> @_zett78_: Können die auch die Speichenspannung messen, da mein Laufrad total verzogen ist?



du hast doch bestimmt Telefon oder Internet??

tel.: 0228-9319575
        mail: info[at]natuerlichrad.de


----------



## Tomax77 (5. Februar 2013)

Nein, ich gehe immer bei Omi ins Netz 

Ruf die Jungs an. Dank dir für die Kontaktdaten.


----------

